
In Literature, Who Decides When Homage Becomes Theft? - lermontov
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/08/t-magazine/literature-homage-theft-appropriation.html
======
MilnerRoute
This reminds me of one of my favorite quotes from Orson Welles.

"A forgery.....is still a painting."

